# Communications Books كتب رائعة لهندسة الاتصالات



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Gil Held, "Network Design: Principles and Applications" 
Auerbach Publications | 2000-05-31 | ISBN: 0849308593 | 872 pages | PDF | 18,2 MB

Never has the need for reliable internetworking been greater, yet with networks now comprising differing operating systems, hardware, and software, achieving a reliable network has never been more complex. Network planners and managers face a multitude of difficult decisions-decisions made even more difficult by the need for knowledge from a variety of disciplines. To meet that need, renowned author Gilbert Held assembled a panel of expert practitioners to bring you Network Design: Principles and Applications-a comprehensive, single-source reference for network and IT managers. Beginning with the basics of LANs and WANs, it offers in-depth coverage of modern network planning, design, and optimization. Virtual Private Networks, intranets, and extranets all receive detailed treatment, as do traffic analysis and performance, migration issues, tools, techniques, and network security. Finally, the future of your network and perhaps your job may depend on your knowledge of still evolving network technologies. Network Design: Principles and Applications provides that knowledge with chapters addressing current trends, including IDSL, cable modems, voice and video over LANs, and voice and fax over IP.Network Design: Principles and Applications is one reference that belongs on the shelf of every network and IT manager. The planning and implementation strategies presented will help you create flexible networks that meet performance goals but at the same time allow for the leveraging of new and maturing technologies. 

Enjoy this great book! Brought to you by SMIRK 

http://uploading.com/files/JV2VJGM3/0849308593.rar.html
OR
http://depositfiles.com/files/h0mkv3g8x
OR
http://rapidshare.com/files/200208067/0849308593.rar​


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Sami Tabbane, "Handbook of Mobile Radio Networks (Artech House Mobile Communications Library)"
Publisher: Artech House Publishers | 2000-01 | ISBN 1580530095 | PDF | 640 pages | 3.75 MB




...a comprehensive system-level treatment of the total realm of mobile radio communications...Part One covers the basic concepts & techniques involved, Part Two takes an inside look at all individual system categories.

Summary: Missing Chapter 14
Rating: 1

The book in not an complete edition. At the end of chapter 1 and chapter 13 the author indicated references on chapter 14. However there isn't chapter 14 in this book, nor on the ******* list. The publisher has been committed to this mistake. However, they had found this just after they printed this book, but they decided not to do anything to make up their fault. This is a huge defect in this book.

About the *******, the author tried to cover every moble comm. relative topics in this book. It could be understood how such task is difficault. However each topic should still cover a comlete treatment. The author failed in this way. Moreover, the author provided many facts and formula in this book but without further explaination and clear references. This is the second drawback regarding the *******.

BTW, I rate the book with only one star because of such a big defect in publishing. Purely on the ******* I might rate with 3.5 stars thought the system doens't alowed half star to show up.


Summary: Self-contained, informative, and almost complete
Rating: 5

This is a well-written and well-organized book, which can be used as an introduction text to the area and as reference.

The book has a logical flow and covers almost all aspects of mobile radio networks: from propagation in the mobile radio environment and access methods to resource management, cellular planning, and mobility management. In addition, it contains very informative chapters on different wireless networks, including paging systems, cellular (voice) networks, and wireless LANs and WANs. It is important to note that the author considers both US and European standards, yielding a rather complete work. The book is not perfect: the careful reader will find some typos - which sometimes can be confusing, and a chapter on UMTS is missing.

The author presents the covered material thoroughly, yet delves into the details only when needed. Moreover, he provides a historical background, which can be helpful when attempting to understand certain design /system choices

http://uploadbox.com/files/64de22ef09
OR
http://depositfiles.com/files/u8liys5n0
OR
http://rapidshare.com/files/176632927/1580530095.zip


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Signal Processing and Linear Systems
Publisher: Oxford University | 864 pages | February 24, 2000 | ISBN 0195219171 | DJVU | 7 MB

This text presents a comprehensive treatment of signal processing and linear systems suitable for juniors and seniors in electrical engineering. Based on B. P. Lathi's widely used book, Linear Systems and Signals, it features additional applications to communications, controls, and filtering as well as new chapters on analog and digital filters and digital signal processing. Lathi emphasizes the physical appreciation of concepts rather than the mere mathematical manipulation of symbols. Avoiding the tendency to treat engineering as a branch of applied mathematics, he uses mathematics to enhance physical and intuitive understanding of concepts, instead of employing it only to prove axiomatic theory. Theoretical results are supported by carefully chosen examples and analogies, allowing students to intuitively discover meaning for themselves.

http://uploading.com/files/9ACBGTJ2/lathisp.djvu.html
OR
http://rapidshare.com/files/12903962/0195219171.zip-Signal.Processing.and.Linear.Systems.zip​


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Data Analysis and Signal Processing in Chromatography
Publisher: Elsevier | Pages: 428 | 1998-05-01 | ISBN 0444820663 | DJVU | 4 MB

This book gives an overview of the numerical data analysis and signal treatment techniques that are used in chromatography and related separation techniques. Emphasis is given to the description of the symmetrical and asymmetrical chromatographic peak shape models. Both theoretical and empirical models are discussed.

The fundamentals of data acquisition, types and effect of baseline noise, and methods of improving the signal-to-noise ratio (either in time or in frequency and wavelet domain) are thoroughly discussed. Resolution enhancement techniques, such as curve fitting, deconvolution by Fourier and wavelet transforms, iterative deconvolution, Kalman filtering and multivariate methods of curve resolution are all discussed with several chromatographic examples. Quantitative analysis by peak area of peak height measurement, the precision and accuracy of the quantitation of stand-alone or overlapping and symmetrical or asymmetrical peaks are treated. In a separate chapter, guidelines are given for the use of transform techniques for the analysis of chromatograms

http://uploading.com/files/9BXK97GD/0444820663.djvu.html
OR
http://uploadbox.com/files/2e813a2492


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Introduction to Electronic Defense Systems 
Publisher: SciTech Publishing | Pages: 644 | 2006-01-01 | ISBN 1891121499 | PDF | 20 MB

This well-structured guide discusses the main weapon and communication systems necessary to the operation of the air, naval, and ground forces.

http://uploading.com/files/8G52030T/1891121499.rar.html
OR
http://rapidshare.com/files/200035297/introduction_to_electronic_defense_systems_isbn1891121499.rar​


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Radar Design Principles, Second Edition 
Publisher: SciTech Publishing | Pages: 720 | 1999-01-01 | ISBN 189112109X | PDF | 30 MB

A true classic in the field, now available once again from SciTech, this widely-respected sourcebook on radar design offers coverage of digital technology, weather radar, microburst detection, and digital correlators. Providing a broad look at modern theory as well as a review of all the developments in practical equipment design and construction in recent years, this resource includes four chapters on equations and detection theory, plus seven on waveforms and signal processing. Other chapters include essential data on radar targets and propagation. Throughout, the emphasis is on radar design to cope with the "total environment," including unwanted reflections from sea, land, precipitation, chaff, thermal noise, and jamming, rather than any single performance goal. The authors also recognize that mapping, weather-sensing, terrain avoidance, altimetry, etc., may be designed for a single-function radar or as modes of a multifunction radar. The last chapter in the book identifies newer, more specialized radar techniques, and describes how to analyze or simulate coherent radars including the limitations and related loss terms.

http://uploading.com/files/UHEQ9GWG/189112109X.rar.html
OR
http://rapidshare.com/files/538660/McGraw_Hill_-_Radar_Design_Principles.rar.html​


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Ken Steiglitz, "A Digital Signal Processing Primer: With Applications to Digital Audio and Computer Music" 
Prentice Hall | 1996-01-15 | ISBN: 0805316841 | 300 pages | DjVu | 27,3 MB

"This is a different kind of digital signal processing textbook in just about every way. To begin with, chapter one starts out talking about sinusoids in the context of tuning forks, when just about every other DSP book under the sun starts with a review of linear systems. This is good, in that throughout the book your eye is kept on the ball of actual audio applications. This can be somewhat troublesome in that the author sometimes has to delve into mathematics that the typical DSP student may not be ready for - the wave equation and elementary partial differential equations for example. The author ultimately does get the job done, however, explaining the DFT, FFT, z-transform, and filter design all within the context of audio signals. It is true that only the last chapter is explicitly labeled "Audio and Musical Applications". However, this only means that the author is discussing complex applications in this chapter only, after the groundwork has been laid for all of the theory. I would especially recommend this book to people interested in computer music that need to get up to speed on DSP. Such students may also appreciate "DSP Filter Cookbook" by John Lane. It is all about the implementation of audio filters and contains C++ source code and schematics."- reader's review. 

Enjoy this great book! Brought to you by SMIRK 


http://uploading.com/files/FPG8TZXA/0805316841.rar.html
,
http://depositfiles.com/files/qbmffwq24
OR
http://rapidshare.com/files/199723065/0805316841.rar


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

Stan Gibilisco, “The Illustrated Dictionary of Electronics” 
McGraw-Hill/TAB Electronics | 2001-05-07 | ISBN: 0071372369 | 791 pages | PDF | 4,9 MB 

Continuing in the tradition of its best-selling predecessors, this updated dictionary of electronics terms covers a broader range of subjects in an easier-to-use format than any other source of its kind. No comparable reference offers such a vast range of definitions, abbreviations, acronyms, illustrations, schematics, diagrams, and conversion tables. More than 28,000 definitions--plus over 1,000 clear and functional illustrations--make the Eighth Edition the ultimate reference for technicians, hobbyists, and students. Many new terms and illustrations from robotics, artificial intelligence, and personal computing as they relate to electronics are included. Definitions spelled out in plain English with minimal technical jargon make the Dictionary accessible to beginning, intermediate, and advanced electronics professionals. You'll find coverage of the latest terminology in: Wireless technology; Lasers; Digital Television; Radio; IC Technology; Digital and Analog Electronics; Audio and Video Power Supplies; Fiber Optic Communications. Existing definitions have been updated, obsolete material has been deleted, and all entries have been reviewed by an editorial review board to assure their accuracy. You can look for a better source of definitions in electronics...but you won't find one



http://uploading.com/files/5MVGT1KO/Dict_Electronics.rar.html

http://depositfiles.com/files/0mwd8669i
OR
http://rapidshare.com/files/199902159/The_Illustrated_Dictionary_of_Electronics.rar


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (14 يناير 2010)

CRC Handbook of Modern Telecommunications 
Publisher: CRC | Pages: 448 | 2000-11-22 | ISBN 0849333377 | PDF | 14 MB

This authoritative handbook, contributed to by a team of international experts, covers the most dynamic areas in the changing telecommunications landscape. Written for telecommunications specialists who implement the new technologies, The CRC Handbook of Modern Telecommunications is an excellent companion volume to the authors' The Telecommunications Handbook, but stands well on its own, as it extends the range of topics to include voice over Internet, traffic management, quality of service, and other dominant future trends. It is an indispensable reference for all professionals working in the telecommunications industry. Features



http://uploading.com/files/BBR0JTZR/CRC_Handbook_of_Modern_Telecommunications_0849333377.pdf.html

OR

http://rapidshare.com/files/199653095/crc_handbook_of_modern_telecommunications_0849333377.pdf


----------



## hamdi almatari (14 يناير 2010)

thx alooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## BEBE JOJO (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


جزيت الجنة


----------



## م/آية الرحمن (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.HEMO (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبودي2010 (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد الكبير (15 مايو 2010)

الله عليك يا عمنا


----------



## ًwimax (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور على هذه الكتب الحلوة


----------



## maghmoor (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي م/ثامر ولو تكرمت كتاب مبسط عن الميكروويف!


----------



## العبادي_079 (16 مايو 2010)

*مشكور يا مهندس على الكتب الرائعة والله يعطيك الف الف عافية *


----------



## فسكلوز (18 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## قصة النهاية (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.maem (27 مايو 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------

